# Leo the golden boy ❤



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

He's so handsome!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very sweet. I like his name.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Awwwwww


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations! Leo is so cute. I love the dapple on his nose.
Jules


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!
Congratulations on Leo, he sure is a cute boy.


----------



## Leo The Gold boy (May 7, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> Congratulations on Leo, he sure is a cute boy.


Thank you 🥰🐶


JulesAK said:


> Congratulations! Leo is so cute. I love the dapple on his nose.
> Jules


Thank you 🥰🐶


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Love him. What a doll. How old is Leo?


----------



## Leo The Gold boy (May 7, 2020)

Deborus12 said:


> Love him. What a doll. How old is Leo?


He is 6 months old


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

congrats & welcome, he is a cutie!!


----------



## Leo The Gold boy (May 7, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> congrats & welcome, he is a cutie!!


Oh thank you !


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats and welcome, he's so cute.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

He is a fine looking pup! Better be careful as he will take your heart forever....the all do that sooner or later!


----------



## Leo The Gold boy (May 7, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> He is a fine looking pup! Better be careful as he will take your heart forever....the all do that sooner or later!


He already did ❤❤


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I kind of thought so....you will never be the same! Have fun and enjoy these puppy days, as the last a very short time...


----------

